# HOw many decoy companies are there?



## guythathunts (Mar 3, 2009)

I was cleaning out my garage today and sorting some decoys. With ducks and geese turns out they are from 6 different manufacturers. Big foot - avery - flambue - G&H - Silo Sock - real geese. I got to thinking: If I have six... How many are there? What ones that I don't have can you all think of? Thanks for the replies in advance this is purely to satisfy my curriosity.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

avery/ghg
flambeau
G&H
Higdon
Hardcore
FA
DSD
Dropzone
Blue Collar
Phantom
Dive Bomb
Big Al's
Mojo
Tanglefree
Outlaw
Avalanche
Green Bay
Deadly
Dakota
Drake
Edge
Lucky Duck
Texas Rag
Jackite
Bigfoot
Carrylite
Aero/Full Curl
Winglocker

I'm sure there is about 20 others that somebody else can think of.


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

There is only 6, you have them all.


----------



## snogeezmen (May 28, 2012)

u missed the almighty Fred Zink and his avian-x decoys


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> avery/ghg
> flambeau
> G&H
> Higdon
> ...


Silo Sock
White Rock
Herters (not sure if still in business or sold off to a different Company)
Lucky duck (motorized)

Again I am sure there are about 100 more.


----------



## guythathunts (Mar 3, 2009)

Reading the names - most are ones I know. That is a lot though! Thanks guys. I can finaly rest.


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

Mason
Victor/Animal Trap
Dodge
Peterson


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

There are TWO: the guys who make the original Bigfoots, and the one in China that makes the rest! :lol:


----------



## SkunkNipples (Jul 13, 2012)

Good ol Basspro's Redhead, are Primos on the list?


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

You left off the best one . REAL GEESE.


----------

